# Substrate and Piranha fry



## piranha_nick (Dec 2, 2006)

Wondering if you guys can help me out here with my breeding project. My reds were finally successfull in laying eggs in my 300. Once i realized that they were indeed fertilized i syphoned them into a 29 long that i previously had set-up. The PROBLEM IS i have a medium fine substrate in the bottem and the freshly hatched fry are getting stuck under the gravel. I can see them against the glass under the rocks and when i find them i fan the area to release them from under it. Can this be avoided? And if its happening against the glass are there any that i can't see trapped that can't get out? Any suggestions please help! I didn't want to start another tank because my gravel bed is alreaddy set-up in my 29. But what should i do it seems like there are some burried that will die? Or can they get out? As well when i fan the rocks aside and the fry swim free. . . they appear to go right back to the bottom and wiggle themselves onto yet another spot they can't get out of.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

In my experience you will have several that you just cant syphon out. Just do the best that you can to cover as much syphon area.


----------

